# Regalasi



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

No Idea if this is breaking forum rules.. its a giveaway so I hope not.. Please dont ban me ray:

The truth is we are a little desperate, we have a husky, and she is wonderful, apart from one day she ran away.. while in season.. need I say more..

We have given away 5 of the 6 puppies. The last one we were intent on keeping, he really is the pick of the litter..

Unfortunately we cant do it anymore, my work has become a bit heavier and so has my wife now she is pregnant! The puppy is 4 months old, wormed, vaccinated but not microchipped (Only really because of time constraints). 

We have called him Simba but he is only 4 months old so a name change wont be difficult.. He is currently located in Sicily. We are giving him away purely because our house is not suited to 2 dogs (In reality its not really suitable for 1). He is a lovely dog with a lovely attitude he just needs a loving home with a bit more space and owners who want a companion... I cant stress enough it is a heavy heart we are giving him away but unfortunately needs must.

If you are interested leave a post or PM me. Mother and Son pictured so it is the browny beige dog we are giving away...:tree:

















Kenzo


----------

